# Need some help with oil choice



## vTempesTv (Dec 5, 2009)

Got a 16v mk2 Scirocco planning to do an oil change miles on engine unknown any tips on which oil too use? thanks for the help


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Need some help with oil choice (vTempesTv)*

I remember 15W40 being a popular VW & Audi weight for those engines of the 80s. They worked better (properly) with higher oil pressure.
I had an 83 Audi Coupe for a long time.


----------



## vTempesTv (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Need some help with oil choice (rickjaguar)*

i live in Cali so do you think that work good?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Need some help with oil choice (vTempesTv)*

Cali's a great place to live... why not?


----------

